
Software Security Ideas Ahead of Their Time - munin
http://www.pl-enthusiast.net/2016/02/01/software-security-ideas-ahead-of-their-time/
======
mwhicks1
Some good discussion points on the blog comments about forgotten invention of
software security ideas.

